# no work



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure there are rules about that, but down here the Union guys can't be picky about people joining because they only have about 3% to 4% of the market share so they can't follow the rules that wouldn't let someone rejoin.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

so if I quit today A couple of years down the road i walk into a different local and talk to the busines manager there sould be no hassle that i quit the school and went to work for a open shop for those years.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That I don't know. I'm pretty sure they will hold a grudge atleast they do around here.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sure it will be in another state becuase i'm moving close to family..... Have to because need help with the kids..


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Could a moderator put these 2 threads together?


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah sorry i didnt think my first thread went through so i rewrote the qeustion. sorry


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Was it you first thread you posted?


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It holds your 1st thread you create for some reason I do belive.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Why do you have to quit? Talk to them and see what your options are. These tough times HAVE to end sooner or later.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

They can't create a job, they are waiting and every second week i have to go to this class all day. when i need money , p.s. i spend my own money on gas and tolls getting there and back.. already have my j mans card


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Like I said in your other thread, you signed a contract, breaking it will make it really difficult to ever work in a local again


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I'm sure there are rules about that, but down here the Union guys can't be picky about people joining because they only have about 3% to 4% of the market share so they can't follow the rules that wouldn't let someone rejoin.


Hang tough! Any day now Obama is gonna change all this. :thumbsup:


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

I really doubt that they will hold a contract agaist me.. I'm a family man,, And anyone out there with a family knows all the bills that comes with that.. Food and rent simply take presidence over my union dues


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

dukester said:


> I really doubt that they will hold a contract agaist me.. I'm a family man,, And anyone out there with a family knows all the bills that comes with that.. Food and rent simply take presidence over my union dues


 
HAHAHAHA!!! You keep telling yourself the Union won't hold that contract against you!

It's a legal document with your signature, HOWEVER there are ways to request a temporary discharge from the committee.

:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Hang tough! Any day now Obama is gonna change all this. :thumbsup:



"Liberalism is a mental disorder."


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Hang tough! Any day now Obama is gonna change all this. :thumbsup:


 Ok keep telling yourself that, and I'll belive it when I see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Ok keep telling yourself that, and I'll belive it when I see it.:thumbsup:


I agree 100%.. Obama can talk for an hour and tell you absolutely nothing.

I would expect nothing less from a* LAWYER :laughing:*


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Obama can talk for an hour and tell you absolutely nothing.
> 
> I would expect nothing less from a* LAWYER :laughing:*


 Agreed!!:laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree 100%.. Obama can talk for an hour and tell you absolutely nothing.
> 
> I would expect nothing less from a* LAWYER :laughing:*


Me neither, but he's better than Chimpy McFlightsuit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Chimpy McFlightsuit.


 Who is this? Mccain?:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Me neither, but he's better than Chimpy McFlightsuit.


I agree McCain should stay in the Arizona sunshine.

Rudy would of made a good President.

Obama just lacks a spine IMO and would rather "talk about it" that fight


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Rudy would of made a good President.


I personally believe that Marc Shunk should have been elected President.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I personally believe that Marc Shunk should have been elected President.


That is a great idea.. then we could find out _*why*_ he got banned at MH :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That is a great idea.. then we could find out _*why*_ he got banned at MH :laughing:


Trust me on this...you _do not_ want or need to know unless you want some FBI agents breaking down your door. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Trust me on this...you _do not_ want or need to know unless you want some FBI agents breaking down your door. :whistling2:


 what were we talking about? I forgot :blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> That is a great idea.. then we could find out _*why*_ he got banned at MH


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I personally believe that Marc Shunk should have been elected President.


 Did you put his name on the ballot last Nov. like I did.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Wow Billy Bob, you really want to know, huh?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Wow Billy Bob, you really want to know, huh?


 I would love to know if someone so chose to share it with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I would love to know if someone so chose to share it with me.:thumbsup:


I'll gladly tell you, but the cost is $100,000 cash. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

dukester said:


> I really doubt that they will hold a contract agaist me.. I'm a family man,, And anyone out there with a family knows all the bills that comes with that.. Food and rent simply take presidence over my union dues


Like I said earlier you need to apply for an honorary withdrawl from the union, or forget about ever getting back in.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I'll gladly tell you, but the cost is $100,000 cash. :thumbsup:


 If thats all the check is in the mail and it will be coming COD.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike Holt Jr. stopped in here a few months ago and Marc asked him about his parents banning him from the site. 

Junior has not been back since :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree McCain should stay in the Arizona sunshine.
> 
> Rudy would of made a good President.
> 
> Obama just lacks a spine IMO and would rather "talk about it" that fight


Rudy was one of the WORST mayors of NYC, why do you think he'd make a good president?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Rudy was one of the WORST mayors of NYC, why do you think he'd make a good president?


I think he did a good job as Mayor.. would you rather have David Dinkins??:laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I think he did a good job as Mayor.. would you rather have David Dinkins??:laughing:


No, but comparing an a-hole to an even bigger a-hole is no way to judge a man...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No, but comparing an a-hole to an even bigger a-hole is no way to judge a man...


 
If Rudy was just an a-hole, why was he re-elected for a second term?

I just think your pissed off he moved all the **** shops and peep shows off 42nd. street


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> If Rudy was just an a-hole, why was he re-elected for a second term?
> 
> I just think your pissed off he moved all the **** shops and peep shows off 42nd. street


Believe it or not, that WAS an attraction for many visitors to NYC. Rudy sold the store by granting 10-50 year tax abatements to developers. MEaning, existing property owners are now subsidizing the newer ones, who are taking all of their tenants. In return, his Police Commissioner got a free apartment in Battery Park City. Guess what Rudy got?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Believe it or not, that WAS an attraction for many visitors to NYC. Rudy sold the store by granting 10-50 year tax abatements to developers. MEaning, existing property owners are now subsidizing the newer ones, who are taking all of their tenants. In return, his Police Commissioner got a free apartment in Battery Park City. Guess what Rudy got?


Besides getting re-elected, a new wife, and a "happy ending".. I don't know what is left :laughing:

One more thing.. what are your views of Sheldon Silver.. the moron who killed the new Jets Stadium over the rail yards. 

He is a lawyer and Speaker of NY State Assembly full time and the most inept example of a politician there is


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Besides getting re-elected, a new wife, and a "happy ending".. I don't know what is left :laughing:
> 
> One more thing.. what are your views of Sheldon Silver.. the moron who killed the new Jets Stadium over the rail yards.
> 
> He is a lawyer and Speaker of NY State Assembly full time and the most inept example of a politician there is


Nope sorry fellas but Pedro Espada is the most inept politician out there!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> Nope sorry fellas but Pedro Espada is the most inept politician out there!


 
What does Pedro do and where is he screwing thing up?


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

One time, I was standing in line to vote, and hit it off really well with an attractive woman standing in the line in front of me. We chatted for, like, an hour before she stepped into the booth and I never saw her again. Probably for the best, though, since I was still married at the time.

Oh, wait - what were we talking about?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I just vote for the other guy now. Usually I totally disagree with one candidate but can't bring myself to vote for candidate number 2. So I just write in the other guy. That way no matter who wins I can bitch and say I voted for the other guy. In all seriousness I think there should be an option for none of the above on every ballot and if that gets the most votes they disqualify every name on the ticket and start over. Or else let chaos reign. 
"some will rob you with a six-gun and some with a fountain pen"


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> One time, I was standing in line to vote, and hit it off really well with an attractive woman standing in the line in front of me. We chatted for, like, an hour before she stepped into the booth and I never saw her again. Probably for the best, though, since I was still married at the time.
> 
> Oh, wait - what were we talking about?


:laughing::laughing: Always keep a business card handy for those "chance meetings"

You never know what might happen down the line :thumbup:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Zog said:


> Like I said earlier you need to apply for an honorary withdrawl from the union, or forget about ever getting back in.


Organizing a company would be the only way back. Then its all water under the bridge.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> Organizing a company would be the only way back.


As in organizing his own company?

Can't imagine successfully organizing a company owned by shareholders. Every foreman would have to be in on it. Anybody been through an attempted organizing? It gets ugly. Spies are everywhere. Nobody wants to sign a yellow card because they think if they sign the card then the union owns their ass, til death do we part. Its lies and more lies from both sides, but mostly the contractor. Everybody is posturing, speculating who is involved. Its a good chuckle, no one is exempt from suspicion, like a good old-fashioned Massacheusets witch-hunt. The guy with the sack, who speaks his mind publicly, gets labeled a troublemaker and canned. Then theres a few guys who have something personal against the union, and turn beet-red telling their story, sputtering sentence fragments. Add ontop of that the religious wackos who think the union is the unholy spawn of Satan and bolshevism, you've got a winning combination for good-times! 

Needless to say, the attempt was unsuccessful. Very unsuccessful. Even the bluest-of-the-blue state bleeding heart liberals did not sign the cards.
I signed a card to see what would happen. No regrets there, one of the best choices I ever made.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, This has to be one of the greatest thread hi jacks of all time.
What Local are you from OP?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> As in organizing his own company?
> 
> Can't imagine successfully organizing a company owned by shareholders. Every foreman would have to be in on it. Anybody been through an attempted organizing? It gets ugly. Spies are everywhere. Nobody wants to sign a yellow card because they think if they sign the card then the union owns their ass, til death do we part. Its lies and more lies from both sides, but mostly the contractor. Everybody is posturing, speculating who is involved. Its a good chuckle, no one is exempt from suspicion, like a good old-fashioned Massacheusets witch-hunt. The guy with the sack, who speaks his mind publicly, gets labeled a troublemaker and canned. Then theres a few guys who have something personal against the union, and turn beet-red telling their story, sputtering sentence fragments. Add ontop of that the religious wackos who think the union is the unholy spawn of Satan and bolshevism, you've got a winning combination for good-times!
> 
> ...


Yea... it ain't pretty... but as more than a mere observer of the tastless phenonema, you have to admire the stage management.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Besides getting re-elected, a new wife, and a "happy ending".. I don't know what is left :laughing:
> 
> One more thing.. what are your views of Sheldon Silver.. the moron who killed the new Jets Stadium over the rail yards.
> 
> He is a lawyer and Speaker of NY State Assembly full time and the most inept example of a politician there is


A stadium over the rail yards in Midtown Manhattan was the WORST IDEA I ever heard of.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That I don't know. I'm pretty sure they will hold a grudge atleast they do around here.


For someone who states he is not a member of a union, why are you offering advice to a young man about what the union thinks or does not think.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yea... it ain't pretty... but as more than a mere observer of the tastless phenonema, you have to admire the stage management.


Yeah, been there myself, right in the thick of it and no...it ain't pretty... hell it can get downright ugly. But that's the only way I know of anyone who's burned a bridge getting back in. Either that or a new regime running the local that's much more friendly to the individual in question.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

retired 7373 said:


> For someone who states he is not a member of a union, why are you offering advice to a young man about what the union thinks or does not think.


 Because I used to work union. Is that a good enough reason for you?


----------

